
Risk mindset in blockchain and finance: expect the worst to happen - reso
https://medium.com/@garethmacleod/how-we-survived-5-years-in-the-most-dangerous-market-in-the-world-c1404e0ab5b9
======
jjjdd
Interesting read. Loved the examples.

~~~
reso
Thanks!

